# Groups Champion of TPS Paphiopedilum Show - 2011 May



## SYL (May 10, 2011)

(Vanguard x anitum) "Shen-Liu" SM/TPS





Wossner Black Wing "Chou Yi" GM/TPS





Kolosand "Green Dragon" FCC/AOS, GM/TPS





randisii "Chou Yi"





Amagumo "Cantus" BM/TPS





Hsinying Mishima "Chu" SM/TPS





hirsutissimum "Taka" FCC/AOS





(Valerie Tonkin x Hamana Ship)





Tatung Stronger "Gemini"





Tainan Milk Fish "Ruey Hua"





Chen Samn Challenger "Chih-Yueh #2"





Dollgoldi "Moriyama" SM/TPS


----------



## paphioboy (May 10, 2011)

Love all of them... The Kolosand makes me wonder if sanderianum album exists as its so green.. hehe


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic....especially the first ones!!!!


----------



## valenzino (May 10, 2011)

The kolosand semialba and the randsi make me so envious!!!!Thanks for shareing those beauties!!!


----------



## John Boy (May 10, 2011)

Now I'm ill!


----------



## Marc (May 10, 2011)

I like them all but the Kolosand "Green Dragon" made my jaw drap on the floor.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brian Monk (May 10, 2011)

Man. Lucky those plants are on another continent! LOL.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 10, 2011)

What makes up the cross of Amagumo? Thanks for the photos, they are great.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2011)

valenzino said:


> The kolosand semialba and the randsi make me so envious!!!!Thanks for shareing those beauties!!!


I second this!!!


----------



## quietaustralian (May 10, 2011)

All stunning!! Wasn’t there some controversy about hirsutissimum "Taka" being a hybrid?


----------



## paphreek (May 10, 2011)

Bob in Albany said:


> What makes up the cross of Amagumo? Thanks for the photos, they are great.



Amagumo = concolor x wenshanense


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Ross.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2011)

Yahoo

When was the last time you saw a randsii at a show, and an award winner at that?:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Howzat (May 10, 2011)

They are all winners in my book but the best no doubt is the Kolosand alba.
Next is the beautiful Dolgoldi, excellent form. And how about that randsii??? I really wonder how to grow them. 
Are you Shen Liu Orchids?? If you are, Hi then.


----------



## John Boy (May 10, 2011)

Rick said:


> Yahoo
> 
> When was the last time you saw a randsii at a show, and an award winner at that?:clap::clap::clap:



I've got a few (youngster) randsii plants, the largest abour 12" wide, so it's going to take about 46 years for that one to bloom. Flowering plants? I've never seen one in over 20 years of ochidology.


----------



## carrilloenglish (May 10, 2011)

The randsii is amazing. Can't wait to get mines to flower... many, many, many, years from now.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2011)

SYL said:


>


:drool:

Thanks for killing me!


----------



## goldenrose (May 10, 2011)

:drool::drool: Multi & parvi heaven!! :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Shiva (May 10, 2011)

What an extraordinary group of paphs! A very classy bunch to me. Thanks for showing.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2011)

I want that Kolosand so bad it hurts!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2011)

John Boy said:


> I've got a few (youngster) randsii plants, the largest abour 12" wide, so it's going to take about 46 years for that one to bloom. Flowering plants? I've never seen one in over 20 years of ochidology.



There have been one or two bloomings posted on this site over the last couple of years. One of the plants I know is no longer with us

Obviously they've had some bloomings at Orchid Inn and Fox Valley within the last few years, because seedlings just came out from them. I got some from both, and they are only about 6 inches across, but growing faster than I expected in the basket system. MORE MAGNESIUM!!


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2011)

The Kolosand is nice but that randsii!! OMG, phenomenal. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Hera (May 10, 2011)

Marc said:


> I like them all but the Kolosand "Green Dragon" made my jaw drap on the floor.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Ditto. The green color seems to glow.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2011)

Randsii or Wossner Black Wing for me!


----------



## emydura (May 10, 2011)

Amazing plants. The randsii is incredible.

David


----------



## rdlsreno (May 10, 2011)

Wow!! I am drooling!:drool:

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (May 11, 2011)

Thanks!!!! randsii too for me !!!! Jean


----------



## Pete (May 11, 2011)

the randsii is exceptional..
funny story. my good friend found the first kolosand alba that came out of that cross. he was working at the nursery that was growing that bunch of plants out and the album was about to be shipped out in bud for like 50$ just like the regular coloratums, but he was paying good attention and switched it out for one with "regular buds"....WHEW


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2011)

Where can we get them?


----------



## Pete (May 12, 2011)

nowhere anymore. at least not for less than a few k$


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2011)

No problem just send it to me, I'm good for the dough!


----------



## chrismende (May 17, 2011)

Thank you so much, Shen, for posting these images! I particularly love the last one: the Dollgoldi 'Moriyama' SM/TPS! It's wonderful - broad, shapely petals, pouch, seen from this angle, at least, in proportion. Overall a fine flower!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 17, 2011)

Amazing plants! They all are so perfect!


----------

